# Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz 1mb cache vs Intel Pentium 4 3.2ghz 512kb cache



## thefallen (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello,
I was upgrading an old computer I had so I could do some gaming on it, but I can't decide which processor to take, as i don't know which would be better. As you can see, one has a bigger cache but less hertz, and the other has 200 more hertz but only 512kb of cache. Can anyone tell me which processor would be better for gaming and what are their pros and cons? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd probably lean to the larger cache, the difference of a few percent of processor power probably isn't as significant.


----------



## thefallen (Jan 5, 2010)

OK I decided to get the Pentium 4 3.2ghz 1MB cache, but I don't know whether to get the Pentium 4 3.2E Ghz (Prescott) 1mb cache, or the Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 840 L3 2mb cache. The Extreme is more expensive of course, but I just want a Pentium 4 processor that supports 64-bit Operating Systems in the socket 478, and I'm not sure which of these do. Can you help me out?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you checked the exact model number of these two processors to make sure they'll support a 64 bit O/S?


----------

